# In search of Yip Bo Ching!



## bigbadade (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on Yip Bo Ching, one of Yip man's early students. I have found bits and bobs but nothing major. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tordk (Sep 20, 2007)

Is´nt Yip ching his son..? Im pretty sure about that..


----------



## brocklee (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, isn't it ip ching and ip chun?


----------



## Tordk (Sep 21, 2007)

Apparently Ip Cing and Ip Bo Ching is the same person :S heh..


----------



## Tordk (Sep 21, 2007)

But try using google to find information..


----------



## Tordk (Sep 22, 2007)

try to look on this site.. :S http://www.wcarchive.com/html/sifus/wing-chun-sifus-y.htm
It looks like Yip Bo Ching is another person


----------



## bigbadade (Jan 9, 2008)

Yip Bo Ching and Yip Ching are different people!! Yip Ching is the son of Yip Man and Bother to Yip Chun (seen as the current Grandmaster). Yip Bo Ching is one of Yip Man's earlier students and followed him for around 15 years. 

According to literature he met a challenge from Wong Shung Lung and beat him. Other than this, little is known about him or any of his students. I know of one who trained with him but he is retired to Canada.

I was trying to get more Information on the man and see if anyone on this forum had any........


----------

